# Faux louvered hurrcane shutters



## tdma (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello all.

My first post.

Hurricane season is here again. tensions go up after 2004 when we got hit 3 times. We went stur crazy living with the windows boarded up for weeks because the storms just kept coming.

I would like to make shutters. I will need 4 panel and 2 panel as I have some large windows.

Is there a way to route a faux louver look to a solid board? 

Any plans would be great.

I don't want to use real louvers as they may not take a big storm, but I do want the look.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tdma

You may want to take a look at the bit below it may do the job for you 

Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools


==========


tdma said:


> Hello all.
> 
> My first post.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdma (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks,

Pardon my ignorance, My first purchase for this project will be a router.

That bit looks like it needs to be parallel to the surface to cut it.

How is that done without extending the bit out of the router the four ft.
length of the shutter?

Do I need to cut several slats and join then together?

I am new to this but I have no fear, LOL.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tdma

"Do I need to cut several slats and join then together?"
I would, do as many as you need and then cut and nail and glue them to the wood shutters stock.

I would use the Horz.router table for the type of job but if you don't have one on hand the jig below will do the trick..
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/horizontal_router_table.html

here's a small jig you can make that will help making them easy..see bleow

========



tdma said:


> Ok, thanks,
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, My first purchase for this project will be a router.
> 
> ...


----------

